# Dawn for fleas?



## barlowe (Apr 30, 2006)

Probably been asked before but can you use Dawn dishwashing detergent on a Maltese? Our guys have fleas thanks to a neighbors cat who hangs out on our front porch and Frontline just ain't doing the job. Also tried the 'magic pill' that the vet uses. It killed a lot of them but not all.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Yep, go ahead with the Dawn, it will kill fleas.

You will of course have to treat the pup, and environment still, but the Dawn will kill the fleas currently on pup.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

So Dawn has something in it that is different from the shampoos? I know I was surprised the first time I found a flea on him after a bath that was still alive. You'd think that they'd be dead or drowned after a bath with anything but apparently not. 
I've also wondered if the Dawn will damage the coat.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Oct 17 2009, 10:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840718


> So Dawn has something in it that is different from the shampoos? I know I was surprised the first time I found a flea on him after a bath that was still alive. You'd think that they'd be dead or drowned after a bath with anything but apparently not.
> I've also wondered if the Dawn will damage the coat.[/B]


Yes, I believe it would damage the coat if used frequently, much like a whitening shampoo - just a guess!? I really dont know what the ingredient is that kills the fleas, I just know it works!! A friend of mine once got a flea off her dog - it was held in her fingers & she rushed to the kitchen, got a bowl, squirted some dish washing detergent in the bowl & a teeny bit of water ... then put her fingers that were holding the flea in there & let go of the flea ... sure enough ... 2 minutes later ... dead flea floating in the bowl!


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I did it one time and it was very damaging, much worse than any whitener. I would use a differnt flea shampoo, preferably something natural and/or moisturizing.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Flea shampoos contain dangerous chemicals which is why Dawn is a much better alternative. It will only kill the live fleas that are on the dog at the time. Capstar (pill) will kill fleas for 24 hours.

If Frontline isn't working, fleas in your area may have developed a resistance to it. Try switching to Advantage.

A few fleas can quickly develop into an infestation in your house as they reproduce so quickly. If you can't get rid of them easily, call an exterminator like Fleabusters.

Fall is the worst time of year for fleas.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Oct 17 2009, 12:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840758


> I did it one time and it was very damaging, much worse than any whitener. I would use a differnt flea shampoo, preferably something natural and/or moisturizing.[/B]


For me, it comes down to having a bit of damage on the coat or dealing with Fleas ... I can live with a little cosmetic issue like a dry coat, but I can not live with flea's causing my pups grief!!

I dont know for sure, but I would imagine flea shampoos contain a stack of nasty chemicals. Of course dish washing liquid would have chemicals of some sort too, yet I fear the flea shampoo would be MUCH worse.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Oct 16 2009, 06:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840803


> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Oct 17 2009, 12:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840758





> I did it one time and it was very damaging, much worse than any whitener. I would use a differnt flea shampoo, preferably something natural and/or moisturizing.[/B]


For me, it comes down to having a bit of damage on the coat or dealing with Fleas ... I can live with a little cosmetic issue like a dry coat, but I can not live with flea's causing my pups grief!!

I dont know for sure, but I would imagine flea shampoos contain a stack of nasty chemicals. Of course dish washing liquid would have chemicals of some sort too, yet I fear the flea shampoo would be MUCH worse.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree! I actually used some on Kenzie last week... I dunno, but her coat looks good to me! It is great at taking out dirt, stains, etc... I wouldn't use it all the time, but once in awhile seems to be fine...

This is right after her dish soap bath! 
[attachment=57525:kenzi_and_jax.jpg]

[attachment=57526:Kenzie.jpg]


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't know how accurate this is but I once read that any shampoo will kill fleas as the soap suffocates the fleas. So soaping the dog up well and letting the shampoo sit on the dog for about 5 minutes is all it takes to kill any fleas on it at the time. Fleas can't breathe in soap. Kinda makes sense.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I tried Dawn four days ago when I noticed fleas on Wolfie and Star.

Well.....I saw no dead fleas from the experience (nothing visible on them or in the bath water).

sigh.

I don't know if it killed any or not :mellow: 

I just Advantaged them soon after to make sure the fleas were not multiplying.

BTW.....Dawn did make their hair squeeky clean but Wolfie got dish detergent mattes (my coined term).

He is super curly now and waiting for a few days til I can rebathe him in regular shampoo and conditioner (gonna wait so the Advantage isn't washed right off!)


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I actually use Joy on my dogs almost every week. I prefer it over Dawn. It does strip the coats to some degree, but my dogs run agility in red dirt and it is much more gentle and effective than any whitening shampoo I've tried.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (barlowe @ Oct 16 2009, 06:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840699


> Probably been asked before but can you use Dawn dishwashing detergent on a Maltese? Our guys have fleas thanks to a neighbors cat who hangs out on our front porch and Frontline just ain't doing the job. Also tried the 'magic pill' that the vet uses. It killed a lot of them but not all.
> 
> Any suggestions?[/B]


I have pretty much the same problem. My property backs up to a county "green zone", and there's gazillions of foxes, possums, and other small animals that wander into my yard at night. There's no way I can keep fleas under control out in the yard. And while I have Button on Comfortis, the fleas don't die unless they bite her, and she picks up a few every time we go out. 

So I've been using Dawn weekly on Button (but please understand that she doesn't have a matting problem to start with-- I got very, very lucky with her coat!), using the process of keeping the soap on her for five minutes and then using a conditioner, and bug-bombing the house whenever it looks like they're getting out of control again. I still see fleas on her from time to time, but they're down to a dull roar. I pick 'em off and mash 'em when I see 'em.

Mashing between your thumbnails works very well... it's just a matter of catching the little buggers.


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

Dawn is used on animals after an oil spill. It cuts grease and dirt. If you wash a dog (who has fleas) starting with the face with a mild face soap (spa fresh is great) the fleas leave the face area, heading to the rear. Lather the dog with dawn on the body and leave it a few minutes to suffocate the fleas. It can be harsh (drying because it strips oils) if you use it often, so I don't recommend using it as a regular treatment. 
If you have a lot of fleas you will need to treat your home. 

Good luck!


----------

